# Fitness Test



## EGrace (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm a new EMT and just had my 1st interview with a private ambulance company. I have not found out if i got the job or not yet, however if I do get the job i then have to pass a fitness test. I can hold my own, however I have played soccer my entire life, and therefore have a serious lack of upper body strength. If I do get the job i have to lift 137lbs to my waist level! I dont have a lot of time and I'm really nervous! Any Suggestion? Work out strategies? WOrds of encouragement? Anything?  
Thank You!!!


----------



## EMSLaw (Sep 18, 2009)

If I had to guess, I would suspect the test involves lifting a stretcher with a "patient" on it from the ground to full height with the assistance of a person of "equal strength."  It's not really all that hard, don't get hung up on the numbers.  Remember to lift from your knees and not from your back - you're a soccer player, your legs are probably plenty powerful anyway!


----------



## EGrace (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Rob123 (Sep 18, 2009)

EGrace said:


> ...if I do get the job i then have to pass a fitness test...



Here's another possibility... you may have nothing to worry about.

Your employer may require you to pass a "fit test" not _fitness_ test that essentially tests the fit of N95 masks or breathing apparatus.
Men with facial hair or people with breathing difficulty may fail the fit test.


----------



## EGrace (Sep 18, 2009)

NO actually it is a fitness test involving lifting 137 pounds to your waist level, and walking up and down stairs while holding like 70 pounds ... but your right if i dont get the job i dont need to do it .... except i would still like suggestions and such because if they test you on it then obviously I should be able to lift that much regardless of where i end up working as to provide best care possible^_^... But thank you!


----------



## citizensoldierny (Sep 18, 2009)

Look up deadlifting and start doing it. Keep your back straight and push up with your legs while keeping the weight close to your center, a one time lift of 137# shouldn't be that hard even for the moderately out of shape. As for the future though start lifting on a regular basis. Great for burning calories, stress relief, feeling better about yourself, passing work physicals etc. 
Great site's to get started:www.exrx.net

http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wiki/Starting_Strength_Wiki


----------



## 46Young (Sep 18, 2009)

Quick fix - BB front squats olympic style, which is elbows forward. Romanian deadlifts. Prone planks. Farmer's carries. The rom. deadlifts and front squats will address your vertical lifting power. the front squats also demand a high degree of core activation. The planks do also. The farmer's carries address grip and supporting a weight in the top position. Have someone show you renegade rows. If you add some type of overhead lift, that's pretty much your whole body.

I smoked the fire academy's PT. I can throw a 35' ladder like it's my toy. I can deadlift around 500#. I train like the website www.firegroundfitness.com Stay away from that bosu ball crap. There aren't many situations in life that require us to lift on an unstable surface such as that of a bosu ball.


----------

